

How to turn off Amber Alerts on an iPhone - spikels

I just got an very annoying Amber Alert on my iPhone. Here&#x27;s how I turned them off:<p>Open Settings<p>Select Notifications<p>Scroll down to bottom<p>Set Amber Alerts to Off
======
tls
? we need eyes on yet here you are, not wanting to know..... get your shit
together....or someone will beg to turn an amber alert off when your child is
taken. grow up. its there for a reason.

~~~
dalke
You presume that AMBER alerts are effective.

Read, for example,
[http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/07/20/...](http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/07/20/abducted/?page=full)

The "reason" could well be that it makes people feel good by doing something,
even though that something isn't really effective. How do you know it's not
just a form of theater?

What is the false alert rate and how do you define a "false" alert? For
example, the guidelines recommend that "The child must be at risk of serious
injury or death" before an alert is sent, but "many law enforcement agencies
have not used [it] as a criterion, resulting in many parental abductions
triggering an Amber Alert, where the child is not known or assumed to be at
risk of serious injury or death." If that happens, is it a true alert or a
false alert? Note that including this population of abductions is going to
increase the apparent success rate of the AMBER alert, because even without
AMBER alerts those children are usually found.

Are the current alert guidelines appropriate or should they be broadened or
narrowed? Is Skylar's Law ("immediate public announcements when any child is
reported missing and in danger, regardless of whether the child is believed to
have been kidnapped") more appropriate? Should AMBER alerts go out at 4am and
wake people up, so there are "more eyes"?

These are hard questions. I believe these sorts of broadcast notifications are
not useful. Convince me otherwise.

~~~
runjake
If you look at tls's comment history it looks like he's a troll/flamer, best
not to feed him. I'm surprised his account hasn't been hellbanned yet.

~~~
dalke
What I got from the history is that there wasn't enough signal to be as
definite as you suggest.

